# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Atatürk'ün vasiyetini

## iputisamo

ğAtatürkğün vasiyetini saklamayınğ............Aytunç Altındal

Atatürk 50 yıl sonra açıklanmak üzere bir vasiyet bıraktı mı bırakmadı mı? Bu vasiyette hilafete dair bir projesi var mıydı yok muydu? Devletin gizli belgelerine vakıf kimi devlet adamları bunu kabul ederken kimisi red ediyor. İddiayı ortaya atan araştırmacı-yazar Aytunç Altındal ise hala kararlı... 

Atatürk'ün gizli ve açıklanmayan bir vasiyeti olduğu geçen hafta Türkiye'nin gündemine geldi. İddiaların sahibi yazar Aytunç Altındal'dı ve bu görüşünü 1981 yılında yazdığı bir kitapla ilk kez ülke gündemine taşımıştı. İddiaya göre Atatürk, ölümünden 50 yıl sonra açıklanmak üzere bir vasiyet bırakmıştı ve 400 sayfadan oluşan bu vasiyet genç Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ne ilişkin siyasi, toplumsal ve tarihsel görüşleri içeriyordu. Vasiyette bulunduğu iddia edilen en çarpıcı nokta ise Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın İslam devletlerinin oluşturacağı bir konsey aracılığıyla hilafet müessesesinin yeniden oluşturulması görüşüydü. Altındal'a göre 1988 de dolan bu süre vasiyeti okuyan Kenan Evren tarafından, toplumun bu görüşlere açık olmadığı gerekçesiyle açıklanmamış ve üzerine bir 25 yıllık daha yasak konmuştu. Kenan Evren bu iddiaları kesin olarak reddetti. İddialar üzerine İstanbul Bağımsız Milletvekili Emin şirin, TBMM Başkanlığı'na bir soru önergesi verdi ve Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek'in yanıtlamasını istedi. Bakan üiçek, böyle gizli ve yasaklı vasiyet bulunmadığını, Ziraat Bankası'ndan getirtilen kasalara konulan belge ve eşyaların 1964 yılında Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Harp Dairesi ile Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı'na usulüne uygun şekilde devir ve teslim edildiğini açıkladı. Altındal ise ğben belgelerin usulüne uygun olarak devredilip edilmediğini sormuyorum: bu belgeler niye açıklanmıyor diye soruyorum.ğ diyor . Atatürk'ün siyasal, toplumsal ve tarihsel tasavvurlarını içeren belgelerin 1988 de Kenan Evren' e geldiğini Hereke Hakimi Nurullah Aydın tarafından tutulan zapta göre de Evren' in evrakların bazılarını açıkladığını, kalanın üzerine de 25 yıl daha yasak koyduğunu savunan Altındal, 1989-1990 yıllarında Sabah Gazetesi' nde bunların defalarca yazıldığını, Nurullah Aydın' ın yazdığı raporun da yayımlandığını hatırlatıyor. 

1958' de Menderes' in de bu vasiyeti okuduğunu ve bir konuşmasında halka ğİsteseniz siz hilafeti de getirirsinizğ dediğini vurgulayan Altındal ğ neden bunu söylüyor? Söylemesinden bir süre sonra 27 Mayıs darbesi oluyor ve idam ediliyor. Bunlar durup dururken söylenmiş,yapılmış şeyler değil... Emin şirin ğAytunç Altındal bunu neden ortaya attığ diyor. Anlatayım...ğ

İngiliz diplomata dikkat 
ğ6 Kasım 2004'te İngiltere Dışişleri Bakanlığından ve istihbaratından üst düzey bir diplomat Türkiye'ye sürpriz bir ziyaret yaptı, bazı temaslarda bulundu, Abdullah Gül' le de görüştü ve bir açıklama yaptı: 'İslam aleminin artık bir halifeye ihtiyacı vardır ve Türkiye de buna öncelik etmelidir.'dedi. 

10 Kasım 2004 te, 4 gün sonra ben de bunu Akşam Gazetesi'nde ğAtatürk'ün vasiyeti içinde bir hilafet projesi var mıydığ şeklinde anlattım.Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın genç Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ile ilgili tasavvurları var; bunlar Ziraat Bankası'nda bir kasada saklanıyordu.Kasım 2004'te sorduğum zaman Evren'in cevabı şu oldu: ğüyle bir gizli vasiyet yok; fakat belgeler var, ben bu belgeleri okudum, yayımlanması gerekenler yayımlandı, olmayanlar kaldırıldı.üyle mühim bir şey yok,Mustafa Kemel Paşa Fransız bir gazeteci ile bir gece geçirmiş, onları yazmış.ğ SKY TV'dekendisine cevaben ğsayın Evren okadar belge okumuş, aklında kala kala sadece bu kalmış, şaşırmadım, kendiside çıplak kadın meraklısı bir ressam oldu başımızağ dedim. 

Sonra Emin şirin konuyu Meclis'e getirdi, Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek yazılı olarak cevapladı.Bakan ğBu belgeler 1934 yılında askeri arşive ve Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı'na usulüne uygun olarak devredilmiştirğ diyor.Ben bu belgelerin usulüne uygun olarak devredilip devredilmediğini sormuyorum; bu belgeler niye açıklanmıyor diye soruyorum.Dolayısıyla soru ğO belgelerde ne var?ğ Diyorlar ki ğBelgelerin üzerinde 50 yıllık yasak yok, askere devredilmiş bilgilerin açıklanması gerekir, Bakan bilgilerin usulüne uygun olarak devredildiği konusunda bilgi veriyor, belgelerin ne olduğu konusunda bilgi vermiyor.Muhtemeldir ki bu bilgiler Ziraat Bankası kasasında saklıdır; bu belgeler açıklansın.Bu çok önemli neden önemli? 

ğABD ve İngiltere'nin hilafet projesi engellenmeliğ 

üünkü ABD'nin ve İngiltere'nin bir hilafet projesi var ve şu anda da Türkiye'de kendisinin halife olabileceği düşüncesinde insanlar var, bir tanesi de Amerika'da bunların... Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın Nutuk'ta da yer alan bir tasavvuru var.Diyor ki ğGünümüzde (1920'lerden söz ediyor) 3 tane müslüman ülke var, Türkiye, İran ve Afganistan... İleride bu sayı 45-50'ye çıkar, o zaman müslüman devletler bir araya gelirler ve 5 devletten oluşan bir dış konsey kurarlar ve bu konsey büyük millet meclisleri aracılığıyla, rotasyan usulüyle hilafeti temsil ederğ projesi bu... Bugün ABD de diyor ki ğHilafet devletler nezdinde olursa İslam ülkeleri güçlenir, bir şahsı halife etmekle bunu yürütmek lazım.ğ İngiltere'nin de isteği bu... 
Adamlarından birini halife diye yutturabilirlerse onunla anlaşarak işleri götürecekler.Halbuki İslam ülkeleri birliğinin dış konseyi olursa götüremeyecekler.Mesele burada.Ben bir şahsa binaen hilafet kurulmasına karşıyım; zaten cumhuriyet ilan edilmeniz için saltanatı kaldırmanız lazım. 

Cumhuriyet saltanatın alternatifidir.Ama hilafet başka bir olay...Zaten Mustafa Kemal Paşa da 1922 yılının Kasım ayında Meclis'te yaptığı saltanat ve hilafet konulu konuşmasında saltanatı eleştiriyor, hilafeti övüyor.Bunun belgelerini 1981'de eski Türkçe olarak yayımladım.ABD'nin büyük Ortadoğu projesinde bir yandan Fener Patriği'nin ekümenik yapılması var; bir yandan da Türkiye'nin hilafeti ve halife olarak kendi adamlarını getirme konusu var. 

ğİlerde güçlenirsek neden olmasınğ 
Bunun önünü kesmek için diyorum ki, Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın bir tasavvuru vardı; bu maalesef bu güne kadar konuşulup tartışılmadı.Hilafetin kaldırıldığı günden bu yana bu tartışma var.O günlerdeki kanunlarımız ğhilafet büyük millet meclisinin nezdinde temsil ediliyorğ deniyor.1924'te hilafet kaldırılırken yabancı devletlerle girilen mali ilişkilerde ğİslam'ın halifesi bunlara el açtığ dedirtmeme düşüncesi rol oynadı.İleride Güçlendiğimizde niçin olmasın diye bir görüş var. 

ğEkümenik olursa birileri de halifelik isterğ 
Avrupa birliği hayali bitti, o iş yattı.Yıllardır bunu hiç olmayacağını, hatta imtiyazlı ortaklık bile verilmeyeceğini anlatıyorum.Türkiye'nin yeni birlikteliklere ihtiyacı var.bu noktada Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın tezi tartışılır; beğenilir beğenilmez kurulmuş bir G8 var.AB hayali yerine G8 ve İslam kalkınma ürgütü'nün de başkanlığında yeni arayışlara gidilebilir. 

Belgelerin açıklanmasını, hilafet konusunun da Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın çizdiği şekilde tartışılmasını ve ABD ve İngiltere'ye de şahız bazında bir hilafet kurdurma imkanının ortadan kaldırılmasını istiyorum.Ekümenliğe karşı çıkışımında nedeni bu... üünkü ğeğer papaz ekümenik oluyorsa, ben de halife olurum' diyecekler bulunur.ğ 

Nokta Dergisi/26 Haziran 2005

----------


## iputisamo

Atatürk'ün sır vasiyeti neydi?...................Aytunç Altındal

Araştırmacı Aytunç Altındal, Atatürk'ün 50 yıl sonra açıklanmasını istediği vasiyetinin, 1988'de Kenan Evren ile Turgut üzal tarafından gizlendiğini iddia etti. 

AB'nin gizli şifrelerini açıklayan Araştırmacı-Yazar Aytunç Altındal, Atatürk'ün 'siyasi, toplumsal, tarihsel vasiyeti'nin gizlendiğini düşünüyor. Altındal'a göre, Atatürk, bazı notlarının ölümünden 50 yıl sonra açıklanmasını vasiyet etmişti. Atatürk'ün notlarında, 'İlelebet payidar kalacaktır' dediği Cumhuriyet için ileride neler yapılması konusundaki görüşleri bulunuyordu. 

KENAN EVREN İZİN VERMEDİ 

Ata'nın sır vasiyetinin 1988'de yani Atatürk'ün ölümünün üzerinden 50 yıl geçtikten sonra açıldığını belirten 

Altındal, 'Cumhurbaşkanı Kenan Evren ve o günkü Başbakan Turgut üzal, bunları okudular. Ancak bu görüşlere, bu fikirlere 'toplumun henüz hazır olmadığını' öne sürerek bunların açıklanmasını engellediler' dedi. 1988'de Atatürk'ün vasiyetinin üstüne 25 yıllık yeni bir yasak konulduğunu söyleyen Altındal, vasiyette neler olduğuna dair ipuçları olduğunu düşünüyor. 

HİLAFET DüşüNCESİ 

Altındal'a göre, Atatürk'ün notlarında Hilafet'le ilgili ilginç fikirleri yeralıyordu. Atatürk hilafetin kişi bazında değil, 

Bütün İslam ülkeleri arasında rotasyonla değişecek bir kurum olarak canlandırılabileceğini söylüyordu. Altındal'a göre, bu vasiyeti 1958'de öğrenen Adnan Menderes, sonunu hazırlayan o cümleyi; 'Siz isterseniz hilafeti bile geri getirebilirsiniz'i bu nedenle söylemişti. Altındal, Atatürk'ün '1920'lerde sadece 3 Müslüman devlet var. Türkiye, İran ve Afganistan. Bu sayı ileride 40'a 50'ye çıkarsa, bu devletler kendileri biraraya gelerek bir Hilafet Meclisi oluştururlar'dediğini öne sürdü. 

FİKRİ BUGüN GERüEKLEşTİ 

Mustafa Kemal'in saltanata karşı olduğunu, ancak Hilafet'e bir müessese olarak karşı çıkmadığını savunan Altındal, Atatürk'ün fikirlerinin aslında bugün hayata geçtiğini düşünüyor. Bugünkü İKü'nün ana hatlarını 1920'lerde çizdiğini söyleyen Altındal,'Mustafa Kemal'in Hilafet'in 5 güçlü İslam üyesinin daimğ konseyi oluşturmasını, bunların belirli süreler içinde rotasyonlu olarak Hilafet'i temsil etmesini istediğini düşünüyorum' dedi. ABD ve İngiltere'nin Hilafet'i kişi bazında yeniden kurmak çabasında olduğunu söyleyen Altındal, 'Bizim tezimiz, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ün tezidir, yani 'Hayır; babadan oğula geçen Halifelik olmaz. Bu akıldışıdır' diyoruz. Biz atak davranamazsak, onların istediği Hilafet'e gider' dedi. 

VATİKAN GİBİ 

İslam ülkelerinin tesis edeceği bir hilafet sistemine dünyada terörizmin önlenmesi için ihtiyaç duyulduğunu söyleyen 

Altındal, 'Bu sistemde en yüksek bir fetva makamı olacaktır. Böylelikle bir İslam Adaleti tesis edilir. Bir tarafın Vatikan'ı var öteki tarafın bir gücü yok. Bu İslam ülkelerinin gücünü arttıran birşey olacak. ürneğin Hilafet, tank alacak Bangladeş'e bu ülke İslam'a daha yakın, oradan al diyecek. Bu İslam'a saygıyı da arttıracak' dedi. 

ATATüRK NUTUK'TA NE DEMİşTİ? 

Aytunç Altındal, Nutuk'taki hilafetle ilgili bazı sözlerin kendi fikrini desteklediğini düşünüyor. Atatürk'ün,1963 yılında Ankara üniversitesi Basımevi'nde basılan Nutuk'unun 490'ıncı sayfasında aynen şu sözleri yeralıyor: ...Ortak ilişkileri korumak ve bu ilişkilerin gerektirdiği koşullar içinde birlikte iş görmeyi sağlamak için ilgili Müslüman devletlerin delegelerinden bir Meclis kurulacaktır. Bu meclisin başkanı, birleşmiş Müslüman devletleri temsil edecektir diye bir karar alınırsa, işte o zaman, istenirse o birleşik Müslüman Devleti'ne Halifelik adı verilir. Yoksa herhangi bir Müslüman devletin bir kişiye bütün Müslümanlık Dünyası işlerini yönetip yürütme yetkisini vermesi us ve mantığın hiçbir zaman kabul edemeyeceği bir şeydir.' 

İşte zabıtlar 

Atatürk 1 Kasım 1922'de Meclis'te düzenlenen gizli oturumda konuşmuş, saltanatı yerden yere vururken hilafet ile cumhuriyetin birarada varolabileceğini söylemişti. Atatürk konuşmasında hilafeti TBMM'nin temsil edeceğini vurgulamıştı. Hilafet 3 Mart 1924'te kaldırıldı. 

CELAL BAYAR DA BİLİYORDU 

Vasiyetle ilgili 3. Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Bayar'ın da bilgisi olduğunu söyleyen Araştırmacı-Yazar Aytunç Altındal, 1967'de Bayar'a 'Atatürk'ün gizli vasiyeti var mıydı?' diye sorduğunu, Bayar'ın da kendisine, 'Muhtemeldir. Açıklanması şimdi doğru olmaz, Türkiye hazır değil' dediğini söyledi. Kenan Evren'in, Atatürk'ün fikirlerini gizlemesindeki amacı mutlaka açıklaması gerektiğini söyleyen Altındal, Atatürk'ün notlarının Anıtkabir'de olduğu yolunda kendisine güvenilir bilgiler geldiğini de sözlerine ekledi. Altındal, Atatürk'ün sır vasiyetinin, Cumhurbaşkanlığı'nın ardından Meclis'te Atatürk'ü Koruma Komisyonu'nun kararıyla, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın oluru alındıktan sonra açıklanabileceğini de sözlerine ekledi.

----------

